# Treatment for P. Terribilis with Bloat? (pics)



## marvin.theballpython (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm in a bit of a difficult situation with my Phyllobates Terribilis. I believe she has bloat and I'm looking for advice for treatments. This is my only PDF and I've had her since I was 12 years old so she is quite special to me. I have read a bit about soaking antibacterial treatments and possible surgical treatments which I am willing try, however, I would like an expert or more experienced opinion on whether or not this is actually bloat, and what should be done about it.

As for the cause, it honestly could have been a multitude of problems and I could not tell what, or what combination of issues would have caused it. Unfortunately, I have not been able to provide much care or attention to her or any of my animals recently, as a few months ago I moved out of my parents house to live on college campus. My parents care for my reptiles and amphibian to the best of their ability, and I return every two weeks to clean, check up on them, and feed my snakes. I do not have any concerns for my lizards, snakes, or turtles, I gave my parents detailed instructions and they are doing well. But from the start I feared for my frog, she is the most sensitive and I petitioned to the university for weeks, in order to allow an exception for her to stay in my dorm room, where I could clean her water regularly, monitor her humidity and lighting, and observe her daily. They refused my petition, and did not allow me to bring her. 

I have been monitoring her closely for the last few days as I have been home on Thanksgiving break. on Saturday I came home with a few small crickets as a "treat" from her normal fruit flies, and a little while afterward noticed her abnormal size. About four weeks ago I had noticed she was looking thin, so I had asked my parents to up her feeding. I had assumed with the combination of the extra crickets and feedings that she was getting fat. Nonetheless, I continued to monitor her. I have not fed her since the crickets a week from today (there are still some left in her enclosure), yet her size has increased. She is not very active and generally sits in her water area. What concerns me most is that although her stomach is round and fat, she has not been eating much and her spine is showing through her flesh. 

I have taken some pictures; unfortunately I could not get a side image of her sitting up straight, so most are a view from above. (I'm sorry some of them aren't entirely in focus)

I would like some advice on whether or not this is bloat, and what can be done to cure her. I have heard of a veterinary procedure involving relieving the liquid pressure via syringe, I am willing to go this route if it is the best option. If a daily soak is required, I cannot do that myself. I can ask my parents if they are willing. 

Her enclosure is a 10 gallon vivarium I designed when I was 13. It has been the same one for almost 6 years with no full replacements of soil or any features other than water changes. There are live plants and a false bottom. If there is a problem with bacteria within the vivarium it may be time for a new one or a complete reconstruction. 

My Phyllobates Terribilis is named Dollar and she is almost 7 years old. I have been her primary care taker for the majority of her adult life. 

I return home this May, and plan on leasing an apartment where I could bring all of my animals to live with me next year for the rest of my undergraduate education. Until then, I will return every two weeks to check up on them. With this new health issue with Dollar, I am intending to readdress the university policy board and petition again for the possession of my poison dart frog within my dorm room. It would make me very upset if my inability to care and look after her was the cause of her demise. 

I would greatly appreciate any help or advise that could be given.

Thank you so much,
---and it's been far too long since I've been active on this forum. Dendroboard is honestly such a great community.

~Erica


----------



## marvin.theballpython (Nov 10, 2014)

I had also not considered the potential that she may be gravid. This could account for her increased size and I'm not entirely sure what my parents have been doing with the humidity. In this case, I also would not know what to do, as I do not posses a male. I have contacted my veterinarian and am waiting on a response. 

~Erica


----------

